# când / atunci când



## THE-GULP

Salutare tuturor!

"Chiar şi *atunci cînd* au evoluţii mai slabe, Ibrahimovici, Messi şi Iniesta sînt mult mai buni decît majoritatea"

Dacă eu scriu numai *cînd* sau *câ**nd *,care ar fi deosebirea?
*
Toate cele bune.

*


----------



## Trisia

Bună, 

Nu cred că e vreo deosebire. În general, se folosește "atunci când" în loc de "când" pentru a se evita construcțiile care sună urât, cacofoniile.

Unele persoane folosesc "atunci când" mai des, poate pentru că s-au obișnuit, sau li se pare că e un registru mai formal, și sună mai serios.


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,

Mulţumesc pentru explicaţie!


----------



## farscape

Am cercetat un pic ceasloavele şi iată ce am învăţat: _când_, ca adverb, defineşte momentul în timp sau perioada unui eveniment, să spunem. Însoţit de adverbul _atunci_, defineşte simultaneitatea sau succesiunea imediată a unor acţiuni sau evenimente:

"Când pleci? Atunci când o să termin lucrul" (plec atunci când termin: succesiunea a două acţiuni)
"Am să pornesc înregistrarea atunci când începe filmul" (pornesc atunci când începe: simultaneitatea a două acţiuni)

Chiar dacă pare firesc să-l omitem pe atunci, nu prea este corect în situaţiile de mai sus.

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună Farscape,

Explicaţia ta este foarte folositoare,o apreciez!


----------



## indiegrl

THE-GULP said:


> Salutare tuturor!
> 
> 
> Dacă eu scriu numai *cînd* sau *câ**nd *,care ar fi deosebirea?
> *
> Toate cele bune.
> 
> *



 Imi cer scuze,insa nu am inca instalate caracterele romanesti.
 Diferenta dintre a scrie ,,cand'' si ,,cind'' este una doar de scriere, inainte de 1993(daca nu gresesc),in Romania se scria cu î la mijlocul cuvintelor,insa din cit am observat citind gazete pe internet,sint si acum gazete care folosesc vechea scriere,precum si carti publicate care de asemenea folosesc acea scriere.
 In Moldova,de exemplu,se foloseste scrierea cu î la mijlocul cuvintelor. Cred ca nu este o problema atit de importanta,mai  cineva care nu este vorbitor nativ nu ar trebui sa dea mare importanta acestui lucru.


----------



## farscape

indiegrl said:


> Imi cer scuze,insa nu am inca instalate caracterele romanesti.
> Diferenta dintre a scrie ,,cand'' si ,,cind'' este una doar de scriere, inainte de 1993(daca nu gresesc),in Romania se scria cu î la mijlocul cuvintelor,insa din cit am observat citind gazete pe internet,sint si acum gazete care folosesc vechea scriere,precum si carti publicate care de asemenea folosesc acea scriere....



Conform Academiei Române, scrierea î din a (â) în interiorul cuvintelor este scrierea oficială. La fel şi *sunt *(nu sînt). Ultima ediţie a DOOM (Dicţionarul Ortografic, Ortoepic şi Morfologic, Ed. Academiei 2004) cuprinde mai multe precizări şi noutăţi lingvistice de acest gen.



> Cred ca nu este o problema atit de importanta,mai cineva care nu este vorbitor nativ nu ar trebui sa dea mare importanta acestui lucru.




Mie mi se pare firesc pentru cineva care învaţă o limbă nouă să o înveţe după normele oficiale.


Pentru diacritice: http://romanian.typeit.org/


Best,


----------



## sorstanciu

Literele Î şi Â desemnează acelaşi sunet, numit şi scris în fonetică "I barat ( ɨ )". Se poate citi pe Wikipedia în engleză articolul despre Î, căutînd sintagma _Close central unrounded vowel_. Sfatul meu este să se scrie doar cu Î peste tot (exceptînd cuvintele România, român, etc) şi cu "sînt". Această ortografie este cea normală, pentru că ajută la o scriere şi o vorbire mai uşoară. De altfel oricine vine în România sau se uită la posturi TV sau de radio româneşti va observa că populaţia foloseşte "sînt" în vorbire, iar cum româna se scrie aşa cum se pronunţă, e clar că asta e scrierea corectă. Despre folosirea peste tot a lui Î, ce să mai zic, e ceva logic. Sunetul Î este un sunet la fel ca toate celelalte din limba română, nu e cu nimic deosebit de ele. Iar dacă celelalte sunete se scriu fiecare cu cîte o singură literă, atunci şi Î trebuie scris cu o singură literă, pentru că este absurd ca în româna secolului 21 un sunet să fie scris cu două litere diferite în funcţie de poziţia lui în cuvînt.


indiegrl said:


> Imi cer scuze,insa nu am inca instalate caracterele romanesti.
> Diferenta dintre a scrie ,,cand'' si ,,cind'' este una doar de scriere, inainte de 1993(daca nu gresesc),in Romania se scria cu î la mijlocul cuvintelor,insa din cit am observat citind gazete pe internet,sint si acum gazete care folosesc vechea scriere,precum si carti publicate care de asemenea folosesc acea scriere.


Nu este "vechea" scriere, ci este scrierea nouă (1953/1964), normală, românească, nu cea veche (din 1904, resuscitată în 1993) care maimuţăreşte latina şi îngreunează scrisul şi vorbirea. Academicienii nu au dreptul să-şi bată joc de limba română şi de poporul român pentru că ei nu vor să-şi ceară scuze pentru colaboraţionismul de care au dat dovadă în timpul regimului comunist.



farscape said:


> Mie mi se pare firesc pentru cineva care învaţă o limbă nouă să o înveţe după normele oficiale.


Nu e deloc firesc, dacă aceste norme "oficiale" sînt aberante şi stabilite pe criterii neştiinţifice şi nepractice. Cuvîntul "sunt" nu are ce căuta în limba română, el nu face decît să încetinească vorbirea. Academia nu are dreptul să arunce la gunoi mai mult de 1000 de ani de evoluţie naturală a limbii române pentru a băga în limbă un cuvînt străin şi greoi pe deasupra. Ce au rezolvat băgînd în limba română cuvîntul latin "sunt", a devenit cumva prin asta limba română mai "latină"? Da' de unde! De ce latinitate a românei se mai poate vorbi acum, cînd majoritatea românilor nici măcar nu-şi folosesc propria limbă (de origine latină) la calculatoare (sistem de operare şi programe), preferînd să folosească engleza, care e o limbă germanică? A zis Academia ceva despre asta, ca şi despre faptul că românii sînt singurul popor din Europa care nu-şi scrie limba corect, adică cu diacritice? Nu, pentru că Academiei puţin îi pasă de limba română, i-a păsat doar să-şi salveze membrii colaboraţionişti cu comuniştii, după aia potopul de cuvinte englezeşti a năpădit româna, iar diacriticele au fost amputate de pe litere fără ca academicienii să schiţeze vreun gest de împotrivire.

În concluzie, nu există argumente raţionale în favoarea scrierii cu Â/sunt, în cazul ei fiind vorba doar de exhibiţionism (lăudăroşenie). Într-o discuţie de pe forumul Softpedia (secţiunea "Limba Română") s-a dezbătut pe larg problema schimbării ortografiei din 1993 şi s-au adus nenumărate dovezi că argumentele raţionale (logică, simplitate, caracter naţional, dovezi istorice) sînt doar de partea scrierii Î/sînt. Din păcate eu nu am dreptul să postez adresa discuţiei respective, pentru că nu am încă 30 de posturi, dar ea e uşor de găsit cu Google sau alt motor de căutare folosind titlul discuţiei, care este: *Verbul "a fi", Pronunţia formelor sunt, suntem, sunt*.


----------



## farscape

Puncte de vedere...

Grupul Şcoala Ardelană, dacă-mi aduc aminte bine, pe la 1790 a iniţiat întoarcerea la originea latină a limbii odată cu abandonarea scrierii cu caractere chirilice în favoarea celor latine. Şi au avut motive foarte întemeiate să procedeza aşa.

Scrierea "nouă" din "1953/1964" a fost introdusă de cercetători şi lingvişti care au urmat politica comunistă a vremii respective. Vreau să cred că Institutul de Lingvistică "Iorgu Iordan" din care fac parte autorii dicţionarelor "oficiale", este departe de aşa ceva. 

Ne place sau nu, dicţionarele şi normele Academiei Române sunt singurele document oficiale ale limbii române ca lexic, ortografie şi morfologie, după cum OED (Oxford English Dictionary) este singurul dicţionar oficial al limbii engleze. 

Revenirea la normele de dinainte de 1953 este şi un act reparator, aruncând în praful sertarelor nişte norme lingvistice care ţin de un trecut comunist , şi consfiinţind normele oficiale de dinaintea venirii la putere a comuniştilor.

Sunt multe păreri pro şi contra acestor schimbări, mai multe printre cei în afara domeniului, dar tot ce putem face este să ne facem opiniile cunoscute celor care sunt desemnaţi să păstorească limba româna şi să aşteptăm următoarea ediţie a dicţionarelor 

ziua bună,


----------



## Trisia

Bună ziua,

Hai sa recitim întrebarea inițială: "atunci când" sau "când"?

Oricât ar fi de interesantă discuția despre "î" și "â", nu-și are rostul aici. Părerile despre comportamentul sau strategiile adoptate de academicieni în timpul fostului regim (sau celui actual), nici atât.

Mulțumesc,
Trisia
(moderator)


----------

